# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  Cisco Spa112 - δεν με ακουνε

## tsatali22

Απο τοτε που εκανα update το ata εχω προβλημα με τον ηχο. Πανω του εχω συνδεδεμενη την Omnivoice και την betamax. Στην Omnivoice δουλευει κανονικα. Στην Betamax οταν καλεσω εναν αριθμο ο συνομιλητης δεν με ακουει (εγω τον ακουω κανονικα). Δοκιμασα να κανω restart της συσκευης. Δουλευει για μερικα λεπτα με μετα απο λιγο παλι τα ιδια. Εχει κανεις καποια ιδεα πριν το σπασω  :Mad: 

και μερικες ρυθμισεις..

----------


## sdikr

συνήθως αυτό έχει να κάνει με  τα rtp   ή με τον stun server,   δοκίμασε να δηλώσει κάποιον stun server   αλλά και να δηλώσεις πόρτες rtp και ανάλογα να τις ανοίξεις στον router σου

----------


## tsatali22

> συνήθως αυτό έχει να κάνει με  τα rtp   ή με τον stun server,   δοκίμασε να δηλώσει κάποιον stun server   αλλά και να δηλώσεις πόρτες rtp και ανάλογα να τις ανοίξεις στον router σου


Μπορώ να δηλώσω συγκεκριμένες πόρτες rtp;θα δοκιμάσω και τα υπόλοιπα

----------


## sdikr

> Μπορώ να δηλώσω συγκεκριμένες πόρτες rtp;θα δοκιμάσω και τα υπόλοιπα


Ναι μπορείς αυτή την στιγμή έχεις ρυθμίσει στο spa το 16384 - 16182

----------


## worthapp

Δοκίμασε τα ακόλουθα.

Nat mapping enable: yes
Nat keep alive: yes

----------


## tsatali22

Δοκίμασα αυτά που μου είπατε. Τελικά δούλεψε με ενεργοποίηση του stun server

Διαβάζω ότι δεν είναι σωστό να έχω ενεργοποιημένο stun server και την επιλογή sip ALG. Την επιλογή sip ALG δεν θέλω να την κλείσω γιατί το ρούτερ είναι λίγο κοινόχρηστο και υπάρχει η τηλεφωνία τις Cyta. Απο την άλλη αν κλείσω τον stun server μια με ακούνε μια όχι!

----------


## jkoukos

Αν το SIP ALG είναι σε router στο οποίο δουλεύει η τηλεφωνία της Cyta, κλείστο άφοβα. Η λειτουργία αυτή είναι για άλλες SIP συσκευές, πίσω από τον router και όχι για το ίδιο και την υπηρεσία που τρέχει αυτό.

----------


## tsatali22

> Αν το SIP ALG είναι σε router στο οποίο δουλεύει η τηλεφωνία της Cyta, κλείστο άφοβα. Η λειτουργία αυτή είναι για άλλες SIP συσκευές, πίσω από τον router και όχι για το ίδιο και την υπηρεσία που τρέχει αυτό.



Το έκλεισα. Όλα καλά ως τώρα

----------


## tsatali22

Τελικά πάλι τα ίδια κάνει. Δοκίμασα τα πάντα. Δήλωσα stun server, επαιξα με πολλούς συνδιασμούς Nat, κάτι επιλογές rport, έκλεισα το sip ALG στο ρούτερ αλλά τίποτα. 

Σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις δουλεύει κανονικά ΑΛΛΑ το πρόβλημα εμφανίζεται πχ την άλλη μέρα και θέλει κάθε φορά ρεσταρτ το ατα

----------


## astbox

Δοκίμασε να αλλάξεις την sip πόρτα που χρησιμοποιεί το spa για να κάνει register, από 5060 πήγαινε την στα high ports π.χ. 43567.

----------

